# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  HELP sauvetage jeune merle

## Furette&co

Bonjour, jaurais besoin de votre aide pour sauver un jeune merle trouvé à lorée du bois (a côté de lautoroute) lundi 12 avril, son aile pendait et il ne volait pas mais je narrivai pas à lui trouver de blessure à part peut-être une toute petite écorchure, je ne pensais pas quil revolerait (et surtout quil survivrait, car je ne savais pas sil mangerait en tant quoiseau sauvage) mais je trouve que son aile à beaucoup remontée (peut-être juste une contusion?) 
Dexpérience je me demande sil ne pourrait pas revoler mais je ne sait pas comment le relâcher, il est isolé et a toujours très peur de moi et donc côté présence humaine il ny a pas de problème mais cest pour sa nourriture que je minquiète car il a eu de la nourriture (pâtée pour chat et vers de farine) à volonté et à son âge (il a perdu son dernier petit bout de duvet hier) je ne sait pas si ses parents le nourrissaient encore (en plus il trouvera pas de pâtée et de vers de farine dans le petit bois) 

Si vous pouvez maider ça serait vraiment super

Cordialement Furette

----------


## Daysie433

*vous êtes de quelle région ? il faudrait contacter la LPO pour le merle (Ligue de Protection des Oiseaux) de votre région et ils vous donneront des conseils*

----------


## Furette&co

Daysie433 Bonjour et merci beaucoup pour cette réponse super rapide
Je suis à Marans dans le 17, je crois que la LPO la plus proche est à Rochefort mais je suis pas sûr (on m’avait conseillé d’y emmener un pigeon avec une aile cassée mais j’avais pas osé car c’est pas la porte à côté et qu’ils ont un certain penchant pour l’euthanasie de ce genre d’oiseaux), est ce qu’on peut les contacter par mail (car je ne suis pas très douée au téléphone)?

----------


## duma762000

https://www.lpo.fr/contact/contacter-la-lpo
Mais comme ils sont débordés, il vaudrait mieux les contacter par tél. Demandez peut être à un ami ou à un voisin de vous aider au tél ?

Aussi :
*Le Marais aux Oiseaux*
Les Grissotieres
17550 Dolus d’Oléron
Tél : 05-46-75-37-54
Espèces acceptées : oiseaux, petits mammifères

*Centre de sauvegarde Charente Nature*
La Borde 16410 TORSAC
Tél : 05.45.24.81.39
Espèces acceptées : Espèces protégées d’oiseaux et petits mammifères

vous pouvez aussi prendre contact avec un vétérinaire près de chez vous.
Bonne chance

----------


## Furette&co

@Duma762000 et @daysie433 j’ai essayé de le libérer hier là où nous l’avons trouvé (je voulait le mettre un peut plus à l’intérieur du bois (plus loin de la route national qui est à quelques mètres) mais il était fermé pour risque de chute d’arbres ::  on a quand même pu trouver un endroit juste à côté, boisé et écarté de la route) nous étions deux, je me suis mise en face du grillage de la forêt pour pas qu’il y entre et qu’on ne puisse pas le rattraper en cas de non réussite, l’autre personne a ouvert le carton, il a sautillé, a tenté de s’envoler mais une seule de ses aile s’est ouverte, puis il s’est caché sous des branches où on l’a rattrapé  ::  c’est raté, je ne pense pas qu’il va revoler
Est ce que quelqu’un pourrait le prendre? Je sais qu’il est interdit de garder des animaux sauvages mais je ne pas que faire de lui, les lois sont parfois stupides, je n’ai pas le droit de le garder, je ne peut et veut pas l’abandonner, je ne peut pas l’envoyer à la LPO car il ne pourra plus voler et je vais avoir du mal à trouver quelqu’un qui puisse et/ou veuille l’adopter

----------


## duma762000

voir auprès d'un vétérinaire qui pourra soit soigner l'oiseau soit vous orienter vers une association ou un centre de sauvetage.
voir adresses ci-dessus.

----------


## Edensong

Dommage que tu ne sois pas a Paris J ai une amie enfin collegue qui a eut un mainate des années et une voliere adaptée Elle pourrait peut etre l accueillir (enfin la je m avance il faudrait déja lui en parler je ne suis meme pas sure qu elle a toujours sa volière)mais bien sur comme te l a dit Duma il faut voir un véto si possible aviaire car s il peut etre relaché ce serait la solution idéale pour un merle rien ne vaut la liberté s il est  handicapé il lui faudra une personne avec une grande voliere
Pour la LPO je ne connait pas leur philosophie donc te dire s ils risquent d euthanasier ou non un oiseau si celui ci reste handicapé je ne peux m avancer,je sais juste que le cedaf de Maisons Alfort le fait pour les pigeons

En attendant pour le nourrir vers de farine et patée pour insectivore me semble adapté mange t il seul?C est bien un adulte?Aurais tu une photo?

----------


## Furette&co

@edensong désolée je n'avait pas vu ton message, je n’ai pas eu de notification.
En tout cas jusqu’ici il est toujours en soins avec nous, a la LPO ils euthanasie les oiseaux handicapés qui ne pourront pas être relâchés (surtout les merles et pigeons, très communs ou « nuisibles »)
J’ose toujours espérer qu’il revolera mais bon... on refera une tentative de vol bientôt car son aile a un peu remontée et il arrive à la bouger, si ça n’est pas concluant, j’essayerais de lui trouver une grande volière, peut-être avec d’autres merles?
Maintenant, c’est un jeune adulte mais quant il est arrivé, le 12 mai, il lui restait un petit bout de duvet sur le dos (au début je pensais à une femelle adulte car le duvet était discret et bien caché), il mange seul, des vers de farine, de la pâtée et des croquettes ramollies à l’eau pour chat, des crevettes pour tortue, un peu de riz soufflé nature (je sait pas s’il va aimer, j’ai mis ça ce matin) ainsi que des baies d’eleagnus car je vois fréquemment les merles en manger et qu’il y avait des graines de ce fruit dans ses fientes alors j’en ai ramassées et il a adoré, je vais lui mettre des petits bouts de pommes cet après-midi, il mange un peut de tout en fait, au début j’ai eu peur qu’il ne veuille pas manger en tant qu’oiseau sauvage, au début, j’ai mis juste des vers dans sa gamelle pour lui donner envie, puis j’ai ajouté de la pâtée et maintenant il mange tout ce qu’on lui sert (a condition que ça lui plaise)
La photo a été prise le lendemain de son arrivée

----------


## Edensong

Il faudrait que tu place la cage dans un jardin (loin de tous prédateurs) porte ouverte pour voir s il veut s envoler mais sans le forcer

----------


## duma762000

à mon avis ce n 'est pas un merle mais une grive musicienne. Moins commune, espèce en danger je crois, peut être que la LPO sera plus receptive ?

----------


## Furette&co

Voilà une photo de la semaine dernière, désolée je n’en ai pas de plus claire il n’arrête pas de sautiller, je l’ai photographié pendant le nettoyage de sa cage, c’est un peu plus facile

----------


## Furette&co

@edensong en fait on a déjà essayé, j’en parle plus haut dans mon post du 21 avril, mais ça n’avait pas été une réussite

----------


## Findus

Comment sais-tu  que la LPO euthanasierait ? Je n'ai jamais entendu cela...  :: 
Je n'essaie pas de polémiquer ou de te dire quoi faire : je pose vraiment la question. Cela me paraît incroyable...

----------


## Furette&co

@findus Bonjour, une connaissance leur avait envoyé un jeune merle qui avait une fracture de l’aile après avoir été percuté par une voiture, quand elle a rappelé la semaine suivante ils lui ont dit qu’il avait été euthanasié car la fracture n’était pas assez guérissable pour qu’il puisse revoler.
J’ai aussi lut beaucoup de témoignages de personnes l’ayant vécu sur des forums et un grand nombre m’ont déconseillé d’y emmener un merle ou un pigeon.
Je ne dit pas que parfois l’euthanasie est préférable, au lieu d’une mort lente et douloureuse mais quand l’animal ne souffre pas et peut vivre heureux avec un ou des compagnons de son espèce (ou pas) malgré son handicap, moi je dit que c’est pas plus mal, sauf qu’a la LPO ils ne pourraient pas trouver une famille à chaque oiseau qui va rester handicapé (enfin je pense), peut-être qu’ils le font pour des oiseaux en voie de disparition et qu’ils les envoient dans des parcs ou volières mais je n’en sais rien.
J’avoue que je n’y connais pas grand chose, je n’ai jusqu’ici jamais eu vraiment la nécessité de leur envoyer un oiseau mais je ne préfère pas prendre le risque de leur envoyer de pigeons ou un merle. Par contre si je trouve un rapace ou un oiseau en voie de disparition, ça peut être bien que je leur envoie je pense.

----------


## Findus

Merci Furette&co pour l'explication.

----------


## Furette&co

@findus de rien. Après, je ne suis pas une spécialiste  :Big Grin:

----------

